
Riseup - zoowar
https://riseup.net/
======
gst
Quoting from <https://help.riseup.net/policy/social-contract/> :

"We ask that you do not use riseup.net services to advocate any of the
following: Support for capitalism [...]"

So why should I use such a provider that restricts my freedom of speech?

~~~
aneth
As much as I admire the effort to provide tools to oppressed people, I would
strongly oppose this group. Capitalism and market economics are the single
greatest tool for raising living standards, liberating people from oppression,
and unleashing human creativity for the common good. Destruction of capitalism
would bring the worst forms of oppression, from ignorance, to disease, to
fascism.

~~~
Qz
The single greatest tool for raising living standards is human ingenuity,
which has been around for thousands upon thousands of years longer than
capitalism has been around. Capitalism has its pros, but it also has
substantial cons, and it's dangerous to go around blindly proclaiming
capitalism as the solution to the world's woes.

~~~
aneth
At it's core, capitalism is an incentive system to innovate and distribute
innovation. Human ingenuity is not sufficient in-and-of itself. Without being
rewarded for giving your innovations to others, inventions are less likely to
arise or be widely adopted.

------
rabble
Riseup has been doing great work for over a decade now. A lot of their
security work, both linux kernal patches, and how to documents, have informed
startups. I know they were very influential in Wesabe.

[http://conferences.oreillynet.com/cs/et2007/view/e_sess/1049...](http://conferences.oreillynet.com/cs/et2007/view/e_sess/10492)

Their privacy and security work was influential in OAuth and know they're also
looking at federated social networking.

[http://www.slideshare.net/rabble/implimenting-privacy-
oauth-...](http://www.slideshare.net/rabble/implimenting-privacy-oauth-and-
token-madness)

More recently they've been building Crabgrass, a social network tool for
collaboration. <https://we.riseup.net/> It's open source and has been adopted
by various UN agencies.

------
tommi
Isn't that more insecure approach than distributing your communication? What
if riseup gets hacked or taken down by government?

~~~
gst
If I were the government I would definitely operate a site such as riseup (and
monitor the communication of the individuals using it). And even if it's not
operated by the government, as the servers are based in the US, they are
affected by things such as National Security Letters
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Security_Letter>).

As an activist I would use something such as TorChat
(<http://code.google.com/p/torchat/>), RetroShare
(<http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/>), or Syndie (<http://syndie.i2p2.de/>)
for communication instead.

~~~
expertio
Exactly, this is just what any government want. They know where you are, they
know what you are doing.

------
fungi
hehe i'm guessing none of the upvoters are leaving comments.

if anyone in aus/nz is looking for a similar group of social justice/eco
orientated techs try axxs.org

------
mrjbq7
I'm getting an error on their status page (<https://status.riseup.net>).

Error 202 (net::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID): Unknown error.

~~~
MasterScrat
> AUTHORITY_INVALID

Now that is just great.

